# Want to but apprehensive



## Dale (Feb 15, 2010)

I have 2 hard maple trees in my yard. They are the only two that will make my house if uprooted. For years I've been saying I'm going to top them pretty much in half. I'd estimate each to be in the 50-60 ft range. Well I'm a 45 yr. old male, and not to boast, in tremendous shape. I want to climb these trees (safety belt of course) and top em down. While in my early 20's, I did work a summer with a climber, but mostly pulling ropes, limbing, chipping and stump grinding. On one occasion, he actually told me to strap on boot gaffs, climb about 50 ft. and block it down. He already had it limbed off, and I perfomed the task. He gave me about 15 minutes of ground instructions on how to climb and I must admit, was pretty scared. I'm in no way afraid of heights, and actually would feel safer standing on limbs belted to a tree.

Well, a burning inside tells me to be very careful, but go for it. I like the feeling of self-sufficiency. Of course, there's the other side that say, what are you thinkin dummy, you know better than that. I look at those stinkin trees about every day and say... I can do it... better not..... I can do it.... better not. It's like the Angel and the Devil. 

Forgot to add. I'd be using my 028 Super on the climb if I choose to, as I'm completely comfortable with it after having used it for nearly 20 yrs., not to mention, my 015 (small), 361 (big) won't fit the bill.


----------



## clearance (Feb 15, 2010)

"Standing on limbs belted to a tree" Get some spurs, way safer and better, couldn't imagine cutting down a tree without them. You got a saw, some balls, get a belt, some spurs and take your time.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe you can post a pic of these trees??

They sound like they may potentially be some nice trees. Trees like you describe can add alot of value to your property. It also sounds like someone may have planted them on purpose??

Your trees uprooting is probably an unrealistic paranoia. More than likely a competent arborist could prune them to reduce the wind sail... maybe install some cables for support as well.


----------



## Dale (Feb 15, 2010)

We just went through a hel! of a storm here last Friday. About 2 feet of heavy wet snow. I'm in SW Pennsylvania. The amount of trees cracking, splitting, and uprooting, just within earshot of my farm was something I've never experienced in 45 years. I was truly afraid for my family, hoping one or both of these were not going to come onto the house. I have a split entry, so there's no 2 story protection of something crashing into the roof, and potentially into living space. I lost one maple as it uprooted and wiped out my garden fence. A second in my front yard split almost in half. Neither of those pose(d) bodily threat in a storm. The other two do. I'm all for trees, and the beauty and splendor they provide (when I'm not raking leaves), but I have hundreds of others on my 200 acres that I can hug when I get the urge.


----------



## Dale (Feb 15, 2010)

> "Standing on limbs belted to a tree" Get some spurs, way safer and better, couldn't imagine cutting down a tree without them. You got a saw, some balls, get a belt, some spurs and take your time.



I have a good safety belt, designed for bridge Ironwork. Believe my balls are in order (other than that vasectomy thingy)  150 feet of good rope. When I say "block it down".... it's gonna be awful small "blocks".


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh just admit that you're bored and want to play with your chainsaw already dude! No shame in that, I know the feeling.


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2010)

Get a reputable company with a certified arborist on staff to give you an assessment. I am with TreeMDS on this one, if it is a concern possible some light pruning might be in order. Never any good reason to top your trees by half. That's what Treeco is trying to tell you. If the trees do survive they will eventually become a very real hazard with unstable regrowth. You will have accomplished nothing but destroying what sounds to be a perfectly healthy tree and costing yourself more grief, work and money than if you would have just left the tree stand.

Every community goes through what you are after a catastrophic storm. Kneejerk reactions to take out any tree near the house based on fear. I have tried to talk many customers out of taking out perfectly healthy trees because of fear of it hitting the house in a storm. I often tell them that if they have survived this storm they will very likely survive any future storms. They have proven that they are structurally sound. I have had a few customers tell me that have have regretted taking out the healthy trees they had me do after the storm.


----------



## bobt (Feb 15, 2010)

When something deep inside keeps telling me over and over,,"Don't Do It", I have learned that it usually is good advice!

I didn't listen to those voices much when I was young, but now I know better!

Stay safe whatever your decision may be,,,,,,


----------



## clearance (Feb 15, 2010)

I read it kind of fast, I saw the "block it down" and figured a removal. So, don't do it. Much as it makes me hesitate, get an arborist to look at it, but ask him if he ever done the work...............like climbed trees, not driven around giving quotes.


----------



## purplewg (Feb 15, 2010)

Dale, see this thread. I was 56 when I did this one.. Becareful however you proceed.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=122454


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2010)

I remember once upon a time, way back when this used to be a professional site. This forum used to be a place where younger professional apprentices could come and ask advice from the more experienced pros. Maybe we should rename this place the Homeowner do it yourself forum where any Joe homeowner who has taken down a tree with a cheap harness and a Poulan Wild Thing can give advise to the other knuckleheads who are looking to to get their heads busted. 

Not ripping on you Dale, just saying you would be F-ing your trees up by hat racking them. Get a professional opinion.

Edit: Topping trees not good. That is arborist 101...


----------



## lacky (Feb 15, 2010)

If you do decide to tackle this project on your own make sure you are not alone. Have someone else there!

Chris


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> I often tell them that if they have survived this storm they will very likely survive any future storms. They have proven that they are structurally sound.



That may be good advice, but in all things there reaches a point of diminishing returns right ? A persons body may be cholestorol and plaque free for most of their lives, but then there's always that last Big Mac that does the cardiovascular trick.

I certainly appreciate all of your advice, but it appears i am on the wrong forum here. I'm not looking for advice on whether I should save these 2 maples or not, that wasn't what I was questioning in my original post. They are either A. being topped, or B. coming down. The only question is whether it will be me or somebody else doing the deed. I have 200 acres, and many, many trees of value, Black Cherry, Oak, many more Hard/Soft Maple, etc.... my concern of these coming into my house is a very real and very valid concern, and I will remedy this potential problem one way or the other.

Tree MD, ya, I think you certainly are ripping on me. If it's because I'm on the wrong forum, and should be asking how to trim my Azalea's, then I apologize for cluttering this place up. Maybe I should be on the Firewood Forum, my bad. But one thing is certain, I'm not your average Joe Homeowner. My saws are not Poulan Wild Things. They are Pro Stihl's, and I have been running them for over 20 years, and I'm quite proficient at both running and mainting my Jewel's. And my rope and harness are not "cheap". The harness serves very well if one would find themselves dangling just below a brisge deck, and 200 feet above terra firma.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

the simple answer is cut the :censored: trees down.

topping is wrong, but the trees are too big.
and these trees are in a farm yard? 
I am truly surprised that they are still standing. a real farmer wouldn't be on here asking. 


Dale, go for it, sounds like you have a beautiful place. buy some beer, invite a few guys like me over and have a firewood work party.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> the simple answer is cut the trees down.
> 
> topping is wrong, but the trees are too big.
> and these trees are in a farm yard?
> ...



PHEW !!!! Wrong forum is right, and I apologize for getting all of your panties in a twist. I think you guys have an urban/suburban setting mind-block.  I'll go slow for ya. I have a house that I built 12 years ago. After cutting, stump removal, and dozer work, I now have a home that is surrounded by about 1 acre of grass that I maintain. On the backside of the house starts a woodlot. It is in this woodlot's edge that the 2 maples reside. The setting isn't a barnyard, or farmyard as you all with urban/suburban block might imagine it to be. 

A "real farmer" wouldn't be on here asking ??? HaHa. Yeah pal. real farmers are skilled and master woodsman. Most of the "real farmers" I know wouldn't survive a season with a chainsaw in their hands. I know of a few that have killed themselves rolling tractors, pulling stumps (incorrectly), and yes, one that even perished in a felling accident. To those of you that responded with good intention, thanks for the thoughts. To those that got your pruning sheers in a twist, I apologize for taking up your forum space and will leave now.  I got me some farmin stuff that needs done.... gulp.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 16, 2010)

If your gonna top Maple trees, you are on the wrong forum.. the site is called Arboristsite.com it is for people who care about quality work concerning pruning, feeding, trimming, removals if nessessary and tree care of all kinds...NOT TOPPING SHADE TREES. or hack's of any kind


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> the site is called Arboristsite.com it is for people who care about quality work concerning pruning, feeding, trimming, removals if nessessary and tree care of all kinds...



You must've missed the scores of other subforums on here eh ??? "Arborist 101" is simply 1 subforum on this site. Man did I stir up a Bee's nest on this here site, HAHA. I truly apologize for suggesting I give my Majestic Maple's a haircut. I'll tell ya what, to save face with all the professional pruners on here, I'll cut em at the stump using a pull rope, reduce them to fuel for my Soapstone (albeit poor BTU choice as a burner), and be done with it.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> You must've missed the scores of other subforums on here eh ??? "Arborist 101" is simply 1 subforum on this site. Man did I stir up a Bee's nest on this here site, HAHA. I truly apologize for suggesting I give my Majestic Maple's a haircut. I'll tell ya what, to save face with all the professional pruners on here, I'll cut em at the stump using a pull rope, reduce them to fuel for my Soapstone (albeit poor BTU choice as a burner), and be done with it.



that's a much better choice. if your not comfortable with them then turn them into fuel.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> Get a life but get lost first.



HaHa... you bush trimmers sure are a testy lot. 

By the way Highpoint, fuel it is... as soon as about 3 feet of snow melts to about a manageable 6 inches or so.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2010)

Just be carefull out there dale.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 16, 2010)

cut'em down and consider planting a smaller ornamental tree of a much smaller variety..much better than topping. I agree, just be safe.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

I would have no second thoughts standing on solid ground and felling these trees. I've been using a saw for mostly my entire adult life (45 years), and am well-versed in their applications. My thoughts were, if I can just top these trees to prevent them from becoming a hazard to my home, and possibly family, then I would. As I said to somebody in a PM regarding this post, I'm not scouring the countryside making it my life's work butchering every Maple Tree I encounter. I have thousands of Maples on my farm. Maples are a very prolific tree, and grow at a much faster rate than trees I consider more beneficial, such as Red and White Oaks. It can take 50-60 years for these Oak's to produce an acorn. You can grow a Red Maple from a simple bare "whip", to a 14" breast height diameter tree in a matter of 15 years. I practice proper stewardship on my farm, and know solid, valuable timber from trees that are diseased and can be culled for firewood. Tree value and/or aesthetics weren't the reason for starting this thread, and shouldn't have come into play. As I said, I made a mistake posting on this forum and got attacked by the swarm. At first I didn't quite understand why, but then came to realize, your professions put each of you in the same collective state of mind.

Thanks for all the well wishes on being safe. That is first and foremost on my mind every time that I start my saw. A few years ago I let my guard down felling a dead Elm. I didn't leave the base of the tree as it fell, and a large widowmaker dislodged, narrowly missing me. Quite a wakeup call. It only takes a split-second.


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow...I know I'm at home with today's storm beginning and all (economy sucks too). But are you'll bored ?

Dale, if the two maple trees are a concern of yours. Dig out around the base and a exit path. Fell them since you know how, head back to the fire with some soup and crackers. They will be there when the snow melts and you can finish the job.

That's it I'm call the neighbor he had mentioned he had a few tree to fell for next years firewood.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2010)

Wishie22 said:


> Wow...I know I'm at home with today's storm beginning and all (economy sucks too). But are you'll bored ?
> 
> Dale, if the two maple trees are a concern of yours. Dig out around the base and a exit path. Fell them since you know how, head back to the fire with some soup and crackers. They will be there when the snow melts and you can finish the job.
> 
> That's it I'm call the neighbor he had mentioned he had a few tree to fell for next years firewood.



Yeah, I know I'm a little bored.

Things are picking up for me though. I'm actually supposed to finally go back to work tomorrow (thankfully). This snowstorm, coupled with the usual out of shape from winter factor, has me feeling less than optimistic though.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> Troll.



You know TreeCo, I pretty much have had my fill of you. You my friend, are a dolt. If your piss poor demeanor shines through when trying to scrounge some work, I'm sure folks just trip over themselves looking to use your service. You do remind me of a few friends I have, they keep goading and goading just because that's all they really have in life. If they aren't making somebody miserable, they just aren't happy. Everybody knows that their antics can't be helped, that it's their way of being accepted, and all of us accept these cheeseheads as friends. Maybe you'll be my friend someday too TreeCo. HaHa. :love1:


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> I would have no second thoughts standing on solid ground and felling these trees. I've been using a saw for mostly my entire adult life (45 years), and am well-versed in their applications. My thoughts were, if I can just top these trees to prevent them from becoming a hazard to my home, and possibly family, then I would. As I said to somebody in a PM regarding this post, I'm not scouring the countryside making it my life's work butchering every Maple Tree I encounter. I have thousands of Maples on my farm. Maples are a very prolific tree, and grow at a much faster rate than trees I consider more beneficial, such as Red and White Oaks. It can take 50-60 years for these Oak's to produce an acorn. You can grow a Red Maple from a simple bare "whip", to a 14" breast height diameter tree in a matter of 15 years. I practice proper stewardship on my farm, and know solid, valuable timber from trees that are diseased and can be culled for firewood. Tree value and/or aesthetics weren't the reason for starting this thread, and shouldn't have come into play. As I said, I made a mistake posting on this forum and got attacked by the swarm. At first I didn't quite understand why, but then came to realize, your professions put each of you in the same collective state of mind.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes on being safe. That is first and foremost on my mind every time that I start my saw. A few years ago I let my guard down felling a dead Elm. I didn't leave the base of the tree as it fell, and a large widowmaker dislodged, narrowly missing me. Quite a wakeup call. It only takes a split-second.



You can take it as an attack if you want or think that we all hold ourselves in such great esteem that we are just trying to crow like roosters here. Not the case. Anyone who comes to this forum and asks about topping trees are likely to get a friendly admonition at first and then get ripped if they persist in asking about topping trees.

Yes we are trying to be of one collective state of mind when it comes to topping trees. Like I said earlier, knowledge of the bad practice of topping trees is arborist 101. It's not necessarily all about you. It's also for the would be newbie in this business that might stumble across the thread. When you ask about topping trees you are going to get a collective no around here.

And I really was not trying to rip on you. I recognize you from the boards and have no ill will towards you. My comment was mainly for the other do it yourselfer who came on here crowing about removing his own tree with his wild thang. And I don't really have any ill will towards him. Good for him on removing his own tree, glad he didn't get hurt. I have nothing to say about that in the firewood forum. But this is the pro forum and his advice is ludicrous here.

I agree that some species of maple are not the best to have around the house. It shows poor planning. They throw them in there in hopes of having a fast growing shade tree, they grow to behemoths over the house and I have seen them fail and tear #### up. But you would exacerbate the problem by topping them. That is my point to you. 

I was also not trying to talk you out of taking the trees down if that is your desire. when I look at trees like this for people I try to give them an honest assessment on whether or not the trees are hazardous and let them make a decision on whether or not they want to remove them. But if they are healthy and not a problem tree I will tell them of the benefits they will be loosing by removing them. Especially if I think they are making a kneejerk decision after a storm. 

As far as your age, I'm 41 and still climb on a daily basis so I wouldn't discourage you there. If you think you can handle it more power to you but I wouldn't turn any climber of mine loose on a large removal like that who had only spiked up a tree or two. That's not something I would throw a rookie into and I can't imagine any pro that would. You talk about blocking the trees down but I wonder if you even know what that term means. Blocking a tree is not bombing out chunks, it's setting a block, rigging large chunks of the tree and lowering them to the ground. It can be deadly to someone who is not experienced at it. Even rookies are mostly supervised when learning how and not something that would be very wise for a rookie to take on by himself without some supervision from someone with some experience at it.

Best of luck in your venture.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> Blocking a tree is not bombing out chunks, it's setting a block, rigging large chunks of the tree and lowering them to the ground.



You are correct, bad choice of term I used. I'm not going to "Block" the tree down using rope and tackle. I've assisted in doing that while working as a ground-man for a summer some 25 or so years ago. I should have said "chunk" it off, or "Whack" it into smaller sections.  I'll have a person on the ground to put tension on the rope if needed. Well, I should say, I WOULD HAVE HAD a guy on the ground manning a rope. I've made the decision to cut these all the way down.

I made a mistake posting on this forum. I actually looked up and down the subforums hoping to choose the correct one to post on. Honest mistake as I've come to find out topping a tree is sacreligion. But to be called a Troll by TreeCO, Gimme a break. I know folks of his ilk. I started posting on this site some 6 years ago. To think that I all of a sudden woke up, looked at my laptop, and said "I think I'll be a Troll today and piss off a bunch of Arborists", well, is a but ludicrous right ?


----------



## newsawtooth (Feb 16, 2010)

*Dale,*

...we're talking about different things here. Your summer stint as a groundie obviously didn't impart any knowledge of tree biology on you. Topping isn't some term coined by arborists to wave over your head so you feel inferior. It has nothing to do with religion or creed either. It just doesn't work. Topping will create more of the problems you are trying to avoid. Topping makes trees more hazardous. Quit acting like you've been attacked because you strolled in here looking for affirmation of your machismo and didn't get the response you wanted.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> Quit acting like you've been attacked because you strolled in here looking for affirmation of your machismo and didn't get the response you wanted.



HAHAHAHA !!!!! You guys are killin me. I think I may stay here a while. Good humor that I truly need right now as I sit encased in 3 feet of snow.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm thinking Treeco might be onto something here.


----------



## clearance (Feb 16, 2010)

tree md said:


> You talk about blocking the trees down but I wonder if you even know what that term means. Blocking a tree is not bombing out chunks, it's setting a block, rigging large chunks of the tree and lowering them to the ground.



Actually, blocking down a tree means getting it on the ground in blocks, whatever way you do it. And that means throwing them down to me, thats is the way it is done here at least 99% of the time.

Rigging down large chunks out of the tree you are in is a mugs game. It has led to death, and has been talked about here endlessly. I won't do it for anyone, been told not to by a man who is a legend here and he is still alive. 

So, I guess definitons have different meanings in other places. 

Dale, you do whatever your heart desires, but be safe.


----------



## rob b (Feb 16, 2010)

Do whats right for you. Be careful! Tell the rest of them to piss off they just think they are gods.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> I'm thinking Treeco might be onto something here.



Ya think TreeMDs ? I make my first post on this forum all in good faith, receive a beating for suggesting I want to top off some maples that are threatening my house, then I get called a Troll, told to get a life, and get lost, then an inference made I'm just trying to be Macho. You guys want to beat-up on a fella having the gall to post such atrocity on your professional forum, then send him home squealing like a puppy. WOW, there are a few good guys on this here ARBORIST 101 forum, but they seem to be few and far between. Y'all for the most part are arrogant cheeseheads. HAHA !!! :monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2010)

rob b said:


> Do whats right for you. Be careful! Tell the rest of them to piss off they just think they are gods.



Really?? WTF did you get that idea?? care to elaborate??

Clearance: rigging down chunks of wood is pretty much a necessity in the residential game - that is if you want to be able to compete. It would be like you refusing to do part of your job to keep the lines flowing.


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2010)

People sometimes forget proper edicate when corresponding over the distance of the web. I always try treat people as if I were talking to them in person. If a friend had asked me about topping his own trees I would have given him the same advise and in the same manner as I have you Dale. Hope you didn't take it any other way. 

This is the web though. You have to take some comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

and yes newsawtooth... my summer "stint" as a groundie was just that, a stint. I've since moved on to bigger and better career choices. Better because it's not as labor intensive, and much safer. But during my "stint", I needed the work to pay the bills, just married and broke. My short "stint" was an educating experience, and the climber/owner put his full trust in me. Mostly because I'm and educated man that pays attention, catches on quick, and LISTENS when someone tells me something. I might add, during my "stint", there were no injuries to either one of us, which in retrospect, and after reading the "Injury" forum on here, I'm grateful for.

Again in retrospect, the only suspect thing I can recall being out of line was when the owner gave me a 10 minute HOW TO, then cut me loose up a 70' or so pole with boot gaffs and had me take the tree down. I have balls, but the feeling of suspending off the tree and trusting my belt was an uneasy feeling.


----------



## rob b (Feb 16, 2010)

Everyone likes to beat down guys who are trying and asking for help isnt this what this site is for HELP!!!


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2010)

clearance said:


> Actually, blocking down a tree means getting it on the ground in blocks, whatever way you do it. And that means throwing them down to me, thats is the way it is done here at least 99% of the time.
> 
> Rigging down large chunks out of the tree you are in is a mugs game. It has led to death, and has been talked about here endlessly. I won't do it for anyone, been told not to by a man who is a legend here and he is still alive.
> 
> ...



Have to beg to differ with you there Clearance, I have heard people use it as a general term for dropping chunks but it has and always will mean just what it says. Using a block to lower wood, hence blocking wood.


----------



## rob b (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate topping. I live in a forest. if someone asks for help we should advise them not bash them.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

topped trees look like :censored:.


Seriously, I could care less if you drop them on your house, your cars or yourself. 

I was not disrespecting you, but you sure insult us.
my only point was *just cut them down. *
And why you gotta slam farmers? you're a computer guy according to your profile, I know lots of real farmers, never would hear stupid $hit like that from them.

You own property that used to be a farm. big whoop, clown.


----------



## clearance (Feb 16, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Clearance: rigging down chunks of wood is pretty much a necessity in the residential game - that is if you want to be able to compete. It would be like you refusing to do part of your job to keep the lines flowing.



I have done lots of res. As a groundsman and a climber. I am telling you again, 99% of the wood gets thrown down in a certain place, or is just let go. That is just the way it is here, in my experiencs. And when you don't rig much, you get pretty good at it. I have rigged off branches, and a couple of tops, of course, but I was taught to do things that others wouldln't even consider.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

> Seriously, I could care less if you drop them on your house, your cars or yourself. I was not disrespecting you, but you sure insult us.
> 
> 
> my only point was just cut them down.
> ...



I see the hits keep comin. You obviously missed all the posts where your brethren is letting me have it for suggesting I TOP a maple or 2. So you can care less if a fellow human being drops a tree on himself ? You're showing your IQ.

Who the ##%^ is ripping farmers. I'm a 4th generation "farmer" that happens to have to work at a job other than farming to make a go at paying for 200 acres. I'm not sure what it's like in Williamsburg Va, but true farming here in PA are all but gone. The only way a "farmer" can keep his land now , and what little livestock if he wishes, is to have a job to support his family and pay taxes. I think you have your head stuck in 18th Century Colonial Williamsburg. Try heading North up 64, 295, 95 a ways. Get north of the Mason-Dixon and see what it's like here in PA before you go spouting your rubbish.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2010)

clearance said:


> I have done lots of res. As a groundsman and a climber. I am telling you again, 99% of the wood gets thrown down in a certain place, or is just let go. That is just the way it is here, in my experiencs. And when you don't rig much, you get pretty good at it. I have rigged off branches, and a couple of tops, of course, but I was taught to do things that others wouldln't even consider.



Maybe its just different where you're at clearance. We have got big trees crammed in between houses and over a/c condensers etc. etc. all over the place here. What you are saying would not work here and I would go broke. Of course I flomp logs down as long as I can when the situation permits it. 

Nuff said


----------



## bobt (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale, I have been watching this shouting match go on for a while now,,,,,,,,and to say the least it has been "interesting" and kind of fun from my standpoint as a bystander. Haha! Maybe not so fun for you though.

I say that you have made a good decision when you said that you were going to simply knock those Maples down. Good call on your part. It's safer for you by far and it appears as you really won't miss a couple of trees.

Good for you,,,,keep safe,,,and have fun buzzing them up!

Bob


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

Bob, I thank you and all others for the wishes of safe cutting. Beats the sh!t out of some blockhead wishing one of those perty Maples would fall on my noggin. HAHA !!!


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> I see the hits keep comin. You obviously missed all the posts where your brethren is letting me have it for suggesting I TOP a maple or 2. So you can care less if a fellow human being drops a tree on himself ? You're showing your IQ.
> 
> Who the ##%^ is ripping farmers. I'm a 4th generation "farmer" that happens to have to work at a job other than farming to make a go at paying for 200 acres. I'm not sure what it's like in Williamsburg Va, but true farming here in PA are all but gone. The only way a "farmer" can keep his land now , and what little livestock if he wishes, is to have a job to support his family and pay taxes. I think you have your head stuck in 18th Century Colonial Williamsburg. Try heading North up 64, 295, 95 a ways. Get north of the Mason-Dixon and see what it's like here in PA before you go spouting your rubbish.



OK jacka$ $, I read the whole thread, and did you not say,
* I know of a few that have killed themselves rolling tractors, pulling stumps (incorrectly), and yes, one that even perished in a felling accident.* I know every industry has accidents. But you posted on this open forum a foolish statement.

I flew over 15,000 miles last year around the country doing tree work.
I have met, and worked with farmers in a dozen states, and grew up working on farms many years ago when they still existed in VA. 
I have also seen thousands of people doing treework wrong, so, I don't really care if you drop a tree on yourself, if you are stupid enough to do it.

Darwin rules.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd get a couple of chains sharp, climb high as I felt comfortable and start ripping, get them down in height that would prevent them from hitting the house and fall them. Hell, we're farmer's too, dosen't mean that we don't know how to take down a tree. I'll be the first to call a professional if there is danger of property damage, I sit on the local board and when there's a question of property damage we call a pro, otherwise, they are felled and made into firewood. I'm all about self sufficency, why hire someone to do a job that if you feel comfortable with let her rip, think your going to get hurt call in the pro's. In my area, there are tree services, meaning guys with bucket trucks that butcher the chit out of tree's, haven't seen a job done by what I would call a true aborist, but we're very rural and it would be hard for one to make a living as most people just get rid any problem trees. Be safe, use good judgement, don't be afraid to call it quits if you change your mind after you start. I backed off falling a huge oak about tree weeks ago, due to the location and danger of a dead top, called a cousin that logs everyday and has for 30+ years and he did it, and he was a little edgy, no possible property damage was involved, just a nasty tree. Be sure and post the pictures up of the successful removal.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> I would have no second thoughts standing on solid ground and felling these trees. I've been using a saw for mostly my entire adult life (45 years), and am well-versed in their applications. My thoughts were, if I can just top these trees to prevent them from becoming a hazard to my home, and possibly family, then I would.
> 
> ...Thanks for all the well wishes on being safe. That is first and foremost on my mind every time that I start my saw. A few years ago I let my guard down felling a dead Elm. I didn't leave the base of the tree as it fell, and a large widowmaker dislodged, narrowly missing me. Quite a wakeup call. It only takes a split-second.



Well, you posted in Arborist 101...so as an arborist who does teach....you cannot top your trees to prevent them becoming a hazard to your home, as is your stated intent/question...you would deface them and ultimately create more of a hazard from rot, dieback, weakly attached excessive regrowth ...you could target prune them to reduce overall size...but that is not topping.

If you cannot target prune/reduce them correctly, comfortably and safely then by all means fell them, just make sure you clear that escape route and get the hell out of there when it goes...and wear your hard hat.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 16, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Well, you posted in Arborist 101...so as an arborist who does teach....you cannot top your trees to prevent them becoming a hazard to your home, as is your stated intent/question...you would deface them and ultimately create more of a hazard from rot, dieback, weakly attached excessive regrowth ...you could target prune them to reduce overall size...but that is not topping.
> 
> If you cannot target prune/reduce them correctly, comfortably and safely then by all means fell them, just make sure you clear that escape route and get the hell out of there when it goes...and wear your hard hat.



It took 4 pages of nonsense to get to the most sensible post, and it makes sense that would come from a woman.

An acre of grass around a house; some landscape, yawn.

Concerns that seem valid right after a storm may not when the shock wears off.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> I have 2 hard maple trees in my yard. They are the only two that will make my house if uprooted. For years I've been saying I'm going to top them pretty much in half. I'd estimate each to be in the 50-60 ft range. Well I'm a 45 yr. old male, and not to boast, in tremendous shape. I want to climb these trees (safety belt of course) and top em down. While in my early 20's, I did work a summer with a climber, but mostly pulling ropes, limbing, chipping and stump grinding. On one occasion, he actually told me to strap on boot gaffs, climb about 50 ft. and block it down. He already had it limbed off, and I perfomed the task. He gave me about 15 minutes of ground instructions on how to climb and I must admit, was pretty scared. I'm in no way afraid of heights, and actually would feel safer standing on limbs belted to a tree.
> 
> Well, a burning inside tells me to be very careful, but go for it. I like the feeling of self-sufficiency. Of course, there's the other side that say, what are you thinkin dummy, you know better than that. I look at those stinkin trees about every day and say... I can do it... better not..... I can do it.... better not. It's like the Angel and the Devil.
> 
> Forgot to add. I'd be using my 028 Super on the climb if I choose to, as I'm completely comfortable with it after having used it for nearly 20 yrs., not to mention, my 015 (small), 361 (big) won't fit the bill.


Are you an Ironworker?


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> Bob, I thank you and all others for the wishes of safe cutting. Beats the sh!t out of some blockhead wishing one of those perty Maples would fall on my noggin. HAHA !!!



You clearly misread my remarks.

"I did not wish for one of those perty maples to fall on your noggin". *wrong*.

I care if anyone I know does something foolish and gets hurt, but what I told you is *"I don't care if you do it to yourself" after you asked and having been told, not a good idea.*. there will ALWAYS be people getting hurt or killed, doing tree work wrong... an unavoidable fact. you choose to be one, on you buddy.

you asked, I answered as a professional who knows. 
Please don't get hurt, OK?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> OK jacka$ $, I read the whole thread, and did you not say,
> * I know of a few that have killed themselves rolling tractors, pulling stumps (incorrectly), and yes, one that even perished in a felling accident.* I know every industry has accidents. But you posted on this open forum a foolish statement.
> 
> I flew over 15,000 miles last year around the country doing tree work.
> ...



Your the first tree climber that I've ever heard that flies to the work that , you must be one hell of tree climber to cover your airfare , why can't you find quality employment within driving distance , it seems someone of your caliber would have the bosses eating out of your hand , you still flying the firetruck?


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Your the first tree climber that I've ever heard that flies to the work that , you must be one hell of tree climber to cover your airfare , why can't you find quality employment within driving distance , it seems someone of your caliber would have the bosses eating out of your hand , you still flying the firetruck?



I've met a lot of guys who move around. 
I'm self employed, carry $2 mil in Insurance, and go where there is work. Thinking real hard about staying here in the Chicago area, though as a base. I go home to VA to see my teenage kids, and do the ever present residual work. 
For example, typical airfare is about $200 round trip to VA from here in Illinois.($100 one way wouldn't buy gas). Its a challenge to fly into somewhere and live out of duffel bags for a few weeks, but always a good time.
Storms, I get well compensated, contract jobs, pretty good, but sometimes run ads and work with local subs to fill the void. Why stay in one place and do the same old? I get to see a LOT of really cool work, and meet a lot of different people.


And I miss that firetruck.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I've met a lot of guys who move around.
> I'm self employed, carry $2 mil in Insurance, and go where there is work. I go home to VA to see my teenage kids, and do the ever present residual work.
> For example, typical airfare is about $200 round trip to VA from here in Illinois.($100 one way wouldn't buy gas). Its a challenge to fly into somewhere and live out of duffel bags for a few weeks, but always a good time.
> Storms, I get well compensated, contract jobs, pretty good, but sometimes run ads and work with local subs to fill the void. Why stay in one place and do the same old? I get to see a LOT of really cool work, and meet a lot of different people.
> ...


I must be thinking to small ...


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I must be thinking to small ...



probably not, you married with kids? I'm divorced, agile and mobile.


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I must be thinking to small ...



Top tier salesmen are always flown in to storm devastated areas to sell ahead of the crews to follow. If you have the right contacts and a good resume it is not at all out of the ordinary for a company to offer to fly you in to work storms. I have been offered a couple of jobs to be flown in to help with storm damage. I was offered a job like that last year by a contact in the commercial construction industry. They had heavy equipment and a grunt work force in place in the storm damaged area of AR. They wanted to fly me in to sell, recruit and organize a skilled work force (climbers).


----------



## Dale (Feb 17, 2010)

treeclimber101, no I'm not an Ironworker. I have 2 very close friends that are Ironworkers and 3 very close friends that are Union Carpenter's. They all work on bridge decks that requires harnesses, and clipped double to safety lines. The one buddy offered me his old harness when I told him I may climb the trees. He mentioned something of being too fat for it. :greenchainsaw:

treeslayer, somewhere in this long line of torturous posts somebody mentioned that a "real farmer" would know how to use a chainsaw. That is such a ludicrous comment that I had to respond. Most farmer's I know certainly are not very well versed in chainsaw use. A few have even had me do some cutting for them because they simply have no clue. A "real farmer" is more apt to have other useful skills, such as, parttime welder to fix the ever-breaking implements, on the spot tire repair man (self-explanatory), self-taught mechanic, because it gets very costly having to trailer equipment to a dealer every time minor to moderate repairs need to be made (see parttime welder). The few cases I've cited as farm-related deaths are a sure tragedy, and goes to show that in a split-second things can go wrong. They were all good men that made simple mistakes. Just as arborists can make tragic mistakes in their trade, farmers can certainly do the same. To think that because one farms, or lives on a "farm", or owns large tracts of acreage, that they are well skilled in the art of handling a chainsaw is a short-sighted assessment. But I digress. This thread is getting old.

Bermie, thanks. You seem to have your head on straight. Must be the sand and sun over there.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 17, 2010)

Dale said:


> treeslayer, somewhere in this long line of torturous posts somebody mentioned that a "real farmer" would know how to use a chainsaw. That is such a ludicrous comment that I had to respond.



Jeez dude, if you are going to post online grow up a little.

I said a real farmer would not be asking. he would cut the ####ing tree down. 
That insults you, too bad, you asked for it. I never said you could not run a chainsaw.

*For the last time*, on this arborist101 forum where *you* posted, and hundreds of potential accident victims are reading this, wondering "_should I top my own trees?_",

*Cutting the top half of a tree off is foolish, stupid, and dangerous, don't do it, or pay to have it done.*


----------



## Dale (Feb 17, 2010)

You have no clue about "real farmers" DUDE. Real farmers ask questions, and take advice DUDE. Mybe you can define a real farmer for me DUDE

To use a younger generation phrase........ You're a complete tool DUDE. I posted on Arborist101, oh boy. I should know better than to insult you by making a post on YOUR forum DUDE. Nice attitude DUDE. Does anybody want to rehire you after flying you all over the country, or do all your coworkers want you to just go away, so they cut you a field check. I'm sure you know what that means DUDE. HAHA !!!


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 17, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange: good, I irritated you to the point of utter stupidity.

:deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Dale (Feb 17, 2010)

Been called utterly stupid a few times, and it was long before making your aquaintance here in cyber-world, DUDE. Being an admitted divorcee as you are, I'm sure you've been called the same, DUDE. 

I didn't think I liked this Arborist101 site too much, but it kinda grows on a gent. I like the comraderie y'all display , and I even get to use terms that well, my kids use every day.... DUDE. I think I'll stay. HAH !!!!


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 17, 2010)

:sword:"Sweet" what's your tattoo say.:monkey:


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 17, 2010)

:sword:"Dude" what's your tattoo say. :monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dale said:


> Been called utterly stupid a few times, and it was long before making your aquaintance here in cyber-world, DUDE. Being an admitted divorcee as you are, I'm sure you've been called the same, DUDE.
> 
> I didn't think I liked this Arborist101 site too much, but it kinda grows on a gent. I like the comraderie y'all display , and I even get to use terms that well, my kids use every day.... DUDE. I think I'll stay. HAH !!!!



Yea stay don't be run off by anyone your skin will be like leather soon and the rediculous things that some feg hits you with will simply make you chuckle , remember that these tree experts might just be some 12 yr old boy with a book about trees posing as a know it all typing away while sniffing modeling glue in there moms bathroom....


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 18, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea stay don't be run off by anyone your skin will be like leather soon and the rediculous things that some feg hits you with will simply make you chuckle , remember that these tree experts might just be some 12 yr old boy with a book about trees posing as a know it all typing away while sniffing modeling glue in there moms bathroom....



and for this rep hore, if you are talking about me, I searched your posts, and cannot find a pic of you in a tree. plenty of lipwagging though.
a tree guy from mars. you siding with a dikhead HO shows what you are made of.

I don't give a rats arse if anyone here likes me, but I climb good and cut well, and have posted hundreds of pics. I'll go climb a maple over a house today and post the pics tonight, while you smoke meth in your mom's basement.

whether you like me or not, I AM a good climber, and do really cool 
work all over the country most guys on here would die for.................
Listen to the advice of someone who has years of experience, or not.
I DON"T CARE. I only care about guys willing to listen and learn.


----------



## Dale (Feb 18, 2010)

> you siding with a dikhead HO shows what you are made of.



HAH !!! Now I'm just a lowly ####head Homeowner that souldn't even own a saw. HEEHEEE !!! That has the brass gonies to post on "your" beloved site. You're correct in assuming one thing there "tool boy". More than likely, not many people like you. From PM's I'm getting, many on this site don't like you. Stand-up guy you are. "I fly all over the country".... "I have pictures of me standing on trees"... Toot Toot !!! Does everybody hear my horn blowing ? HAHA !!! You're a joke that feels he has to validate his status. TOOL !!!


DUDE... SWEET... DUDE.... SWEET. Hey, I may be 45 but I've seen that movie. "Dude where's my Car ?". It certainly wouldn't garner any awards eh ? Hahaha.


----------



## RedlineIt (Feb 18, 2010)

Dale,

Do you have spurs or can borrow a pair?

What type safety attachment points on the borrowed harness? Dorsal (between the shoulderblades) are almost useless for tree climbing. Can I assume it at least has side "D-rings"?

What type of lanyard do you have or can borrow? Steel workers safety lanyards are usually nonadjustable in length and/or have bungy soft fall segments in them, neither suitable for tree climbing.

You say you have 150' of "good" rope. Never heard of that brand. Do you intend to climb on rope, if so how do you intend to tie in? Is the ropes constuction suitable for a closed system with a friction hitch? What friction hitch do you intend to use? Or perhaps you have rated rock rope and ascenders?

Lastly, what species of Maple is it? Is it prone to barberchair if you are cutting a heavily end-weighted arching limb? Would you know the difference?

You say you listen to advice. That's debatable, little evidence of it in this thread so far.

But setting that aside, there are too many unknowns about your gear and work plan to even give you any useful advice.

If you'd like to generate some tips and a strategy, post up some photos of the trees and either complete descriptions or photos of your gear.

RedlineIt


----------



## frodo (Feb 18, 2010)

RedlineIt said:


> Dale,
> 
> Do you have spurs or can borrow a pair?
> 
> ...


or maybe you could fly the tree slayer over to give you a free estimate


----------



## tree md (Feb 18, 2010)

frodo said:


> or maybe you could fly the tree slayer over to give you a free estimate



Well that wouldn't make very much sense but I have seen offers to pay airfare for qualified arborist posted right here in our own employment forum. Especially back when Katrina hit. I don't understand why that seems so far fetched to some people. One of our own regular posters and former mod here was flown into my area to work a storm a couple of years ago. I was glad to have a chance to meet him and work a little with his outfit.


----------



## Dale (Feb 18, 2010)

> or maybe you could fly the tree slayer over to give you a free estimate



:hmm3grin2orange: I'd never be able to book him. Heck, my guess is he's one of the American Idol contestants right about now. Then after he wins that, he'll develop a cure for a horrible disease, and then..........

Redline, go back some posts. My decision was made. They're coming down (whole). My "good rope" will be used to add some tension once I'm in my backcut. I'm not logger, but have been felling trees for years and years for firewood. I'm not rookie when it comes to fell'n, can't say the same for climbing. Yeah, I listen. Some worthy advice was given here (I listen), and obviously, some others just wanted to spout worthless venom, but there are "Tool Boy's" in every crowd.


----------



## tree md (Feb 18, 2010)

Dale, I was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt because you are a long time member here but you have indeed turned into a troll on this forum and seem to be bringing your firewood buddies along for the ride. It seems all you care to do is mock our profession and members there of. 

What exactly are you trying to bring to our professional forum here? Ridicule for the profession?

You asked a question and got an answer from the pros that work in the field everyday. That is more than what is usually afforded Joe Homeowner around here. What more do you want? To pick a fight with someone in their own forum? Now that is ludicrous...


----------



## RedlineIt (Feb 18, 2010)

My gear has been on helos, float planes, river barges, crummies, trains, even the occasional Greydog. All by choice.

I've worked with climbers with work visas from France, England, Germany, New Zealand, Australia, Michigan and Minnesota.

Don't understand how using ones trade to travel can be seen as having a downside. Travel is one of the most educational things a person can undertake.

RedlineIt


----------



## RedlineIt (Feb 18, 2010)

Dale said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I'd never be able to book him. Heck, my guess is he's one of the American Idol contestants right about now. Then after he wins that, he'll develop a cure for a horrible disease, and then..........
> 
> Redline, go back some posts. My decision was made. They're coming down (whole). My "good rope" will be used to add some tension once I'm in my backcut. I'm not logger, but have been felling trees for years and years for firewood. I'm not rookie when it comes to fell'n, can't say the same for climbing. Yeah, I listen. Some worthy advice was given here (I listen), and obviously, some others just wanted to spout worthless venom, but there are "Tool Boy's" in every crowd.



Dale,

Thought I saw something in there about the trees being too big to come down with one basal cut?

Since your fear of these trees is that they will uproot, smash your house and kill your family, I assumed they were pretty close to your house. So you must be intending to fell them roughly parallel to the house. Have at it. 

What could go wrong?

RedlineIt


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2010)

Climbing outta the bucket


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2010)

The best that I could find with me in it


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by frodo View Post
or maybe you could fly the tree slayer over to give you a free estimate



tree md said:


> Well that wouldn't make very much sense but I have seen offers to pay airfare for qualified arborist posted right here in our own employment forum. Especially back when Katrina hit. I don't understand why that seems so far fetched to some people. One of our own regular posters and former mod here was flown into my area to work a storm a couple of years ago. I was glad to have a chance to meet him and work a little with his outfit.



Tree MD, Guess what I find the best part about traveling? Getting to pick WHO I work with. Not for, but with.
The teamwork I get to see is phenomenal, and worth traveling for.
I turn down a lot of offers, and screen em hard.
you, any-day.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> and for this rep hore, if you are talking about me, I searched your posts, and cannot find a pic of you in a tree. plenty of lipwagging though.
> a tree guy from mars. you siding with a dikhead HO shows what you are made of.
> 
> I don't give a rats arse if anyone here likes me, but I climb good and cut well, and have posted hundreds of pics. I'll go climb a maple over a house today and post the pics tonight, while you smoke meth in your mom's basement.
> ...



laughable it's the first time that I have chuckled at on of your posts , maybe my new location will be in your classroom theres a plethera of knowledge there I can see ..


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 18, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> laughable it's the first time that I have chuckled at on of your posts , maybe my new location will be in your classroom theres a plethera of knowledge there I can see ..




Glad you laughed. hate to offend you, that was rather rude of me. I seriously doubt you're any kind of junkie, except adrenalin 

I liked the nubs pic, with your foot. shows your a footstep guy. me too....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Glad you laughed. hate to offend you, that was rather rude of me. I seriously doubt you're any kind of junkie, except adrenalin
> 
> I liked the nubs pic, with your foot. shows your a footstep guy. me too....



I posted a few unsavory things than deleted them , I was offended by your post but I am over it now , I must learn to be an adult and I am really glad that you didn't read any of them, so hopefully my dedication to tree care won't be questioned again good luck and be safe..


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 18, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> so hopefully my dedication to tree care won't be questioned again good luck and be safe..



Agreed. Brothers in Arms, ya know?


----------



## Dale (Feb 19, 2010)

No tree md, not a troll. If you have read any of my posts, you will see there was nothing troll-like, and all started with good intent. And if you go back some 6-7 years and read any of my posts, you will see that I participate in threads in a civil mannerism. This thread opened with my very first post on this forum. I looked up and down the subforums, and Arborist101 seemed the most likely forum to post. I didn't know that "101" meant that it was for professional arborists/treeclimbers only. usually "101" notates a learning experience of the beginners variety (English 101, History 101, etc...)

What I chose not to do, and what apparently happens all the time here, is get admonished by a select few of your peers, then turn tail and runaway, leaving all the muscle-flexers to giggle at running off another that doesn't fit their professional mold. I'm sure there are just as many helpful professional arborists as there are chest-thumpers that think they rule God's Green Earth. For you (and others) to make references to the "Firewooders" and friends on the "Firewood Forum" tells me that this happens quite often here.

Y'all can get back to "your" forum now without any interruptions from me.  I bid all of you upstanding folks a kind farewell.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Dale said:


> I bid all of you upstanding folks a kind farewell.



honestly Dale, be careful. I've grown fond of you, and don't want to see ya get hurt. 
You speak your mind, that's fer sure..................:sword:


----------



## tree md (Feb 19, 2010)

Dale said:


> No tree md, not a troll. If you have read any of my posts, you will see there was nothing troll-like, and all started with good intent. And if you go back some 6-7 years and read any of my posts, you will see that I participate in threads in a civil mannerism. This thread opened with my very first post on this forum. I looked up and down the subforums, and Arborist101 seemed the most likely forum to post. I didn't know that "101" meant that it was for professional arborists/treeclimbers only. usually "101" notates a learning experience of the beginners variety (English 101, History 101, etc...)
> 
> What I chose not to do, and what apparently happens all the time here, is get admonished by a select few of your peers, then turn tail and runaway, leaving all the muscle-flexers to giggle at running off another that doesn't fit their professional mold. I'm sure there are just as many helpful professional arborists as there are chest-thumpers that think they rule God's Green Earth. For you (and others) to make references to the "Firewooders" and friends on the "Firewood Forum" tells me that this happens quite often here.
> 
> Y'all can get back to "your" forum now without any interruptions from me.  I bid all of you upstanding folks a kind farewell.



Arborist 101:
"This Forum is for individuals new to the business and seeking help learning the basics. Ask the pro's here."

You're right it is the place to ask the pros. I don't think you were out of line for asking your question here. I took no offense to the question at all. Topping is like the cardinal sin around here and has been beaten to death but you don't know what you don't know. No shame in that. My point was that it is ludicrous for a HO do it yourselfer to try to give professional advise here. 

And I hear you about the chest beaters. Sorry if I came off that way. It is kind of frustrating when you try to run a professional operation and you have anyone with a chainsaw out here trying to do tree work. It's frustrating when you have a do it yourselfers asking about a something they are totally ignorant of (no offense intended) and have another do it yourselfer chime in with a {yuk, yuk, yeah go fer it, I did it} on this forum. It's like yeah, just jump up there and whack that sucker down with no thought of what your doing to your trees. Especially when most pros are trying their damndest to stop the practice of topping. It's frustrating to see guys in your town butchering trees for peanuts because they have a chainsaw and are working for peanuts. Especially when you are trying to keep men working, work is slowing down, your having to work for less and your guys are calling you everyday begging to go to work. That's no fun, I'll tell you.

My nightmare would be to tell someone, who I have no idea of their skill set, to go ahead, jump up there and top that sucker and then a week later their wife comes on here and thanks everyone for telling this guy to kill himself. I think that would be unethical, immoral and possibly criminal. It's a dangerous job. People get hurt doing it. I have personally been hurt and have known others who have died doing it. I know guys on this site who have been severely injured, one in particular who is an awesome climber, a true professional, one of the people that I respect the most around here. He is a cutting edge climber and a craftsman all the way around. He was severely injured WORKING ON THE GROUND through no fault of his own. I would never call him out but his story is still searchable in the fatalities and injuries forum. This guy is a pro who has been at it 2 decades and he was severely hurt so take that for what it's worth.

I don't know your skill set or what you could do. Not possible from an internet conversation. I do hope that you will think long and hard before you get up in a tree and start dropping big wood. For you families sake.


----------



## tree md (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, and as far as firewood guys. I have no problem with firewood guys. They are my kind of people. Some of my best friends are firewood guys. And I have grown fond of a lot of the firewood guys on here. I just don't want to see them psyching you out to kill yourself either.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 19, 2010)

Dale quit now cause you will never win this battle. The AS possy will beat you down and make you look like an idiot no matter what you know. These guys are right about your trees it's just that a few of them get woodys off making others look bad, trust me I know just look at a few of my threads. I've been trying to keep my posts to a minimum because of the jerks that think they own this site. I will probably get heckled just for posting this or not because I said so first. Be safe or hire a someone who can.


----------



## clearance (Feb 19, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Dale quit now cause you will never win this battle. The AS possy will beat you down and make you look like an idiot no matter what you know. These guys are right about your trees it's just that a few of them get woodys off making others look bad, trust me I know just look at a few of my threads. I've been trying to keep my posts to a minimum because of the jerks that think they own this site. I will probably get heckled just for posting this or not because I said so first. Be safe or hire a someone who can.



Pretty much true. Good post.:agree2:


----------



## rob b (Feb 19, 2010)

Who cares what a jackass in cyberspace thinks. If you can learn one thing everytime you log on its worth dealing with the drama queens.


----------



## tree md (Feb 19, 2010)

rob b said:


> Who cares what a jackass in cyberspace thinks. If you can learn one thing everytime you log on its worth dealing with the drama queens.



Hey Rob, ever lost someone close to you in this biz? Ever lost someone who taught you a thing or two that you respected? Ever seen a friend get paralyzed? You gonna blood suck and learn from me what I have learned from the blood of brothers? #### you.

Thanks for that post. I'll never share another drop of what I know on this site. Thanks for the wake up call, I hope they make this thread a sticky.


----------



## rob b (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes I have! We just need to get away from low blows and name calling. Ill always try to help someone better themselves. YES SAFTEY is number one. I know i want to get home safe to my kids everyday and want the same for everyone else. Ill allways tell someone if there is any doubt in there capabilities dont do it. Sorry if you took this personal 
Rob


----------



## tree md (Feb 19, 2010)

rob b said:


> Yes I have! We just need to get away from low blows and name calling. Ill always try to help someone better themselves. YES SAFTEY is number one. I know i want to get home safe to my kids everyday and want the same for everyone else. Ill allways tell someone if there is any doubt in there capabilities dont do it. Sorry if you took this personal
> Rob



If you asked a lawyer what to do to defend yourself what would he tell you?

Are we pros or are we guys out here on the streets looking for beer money? 

Sorry, that last post just kind of stuck in my craw


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think this long winter has made all of us a little jagged , there are so many arguments going on now that if I was a new comer tonite I would fack this place lol but who would ever do that ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Are we pros or are we guys out here on the streets looking for beer money?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> tree md said:
> ...


----------



## tree md (Feb 20, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> > Are we pros or are we guys out here on the streets looking for beer money?/QUOTE]
> >
> > Are we pros or are we guys out here on the streets looking for beer money? Only Friday afternoons in June
> 
> ...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread needs a calming voice, a mediator so to speak. 

Where's the mayor?????

Plas, we need you!!!!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe its just different where you're at clearance. We have got big trees crammed in between houses and over a/c condensers etc. etc. all over the place here. What you are saying would not work here and I would go broke. Of course I flomp logs down as long as I can when the situation permits it.
> 
> Nuff said



I think we just talking about a difference in terminology. Around here, blocking down a tree usually means, on a conifer, stripping the street as you climb up and then cutting firewood sized blocks and throwing them down as you descend. 

Different regions use the same words to mean different things. We just have to be careful when we use these terms that others will understand what we mean. Communications 101. That's why they use latin for plant species identification.


----------



## rob b (Feb 20, 2010)

A lawer would have no problem defending me. Im fully insured, my equipment is all inspected. I have all my customers sign a contract. I fill out job breifings every job and wear all the correct ppe. Yes i work for a big tree company four days a week but my customer base keeps increaseing and Ill probly be full time on my own in the next two years.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 21, 2010)

Geez, I read the first 5 pages and had to skip ahead. A couple comments. I live in rural Western Maryland. I grew up around farms and farmers. I live to go to farm auctions. At farm auctions you see more guys with no arms or legs. Farming is very dangerous work, with big powerfull equipment. Most farmers do not ask questions. They are the type of people that when they have or see some thing that needs doing, they just do it. They don't sit around waisting time, they just grab the saw and do it, and often they get hurt, and if they live they just get right back to work. They work their arses off.

I was up over the Mason/Dixon line yesterday, at a big gun auction, in Campbelltown, Pa. Driving along RT 322 I saw rows of Maples in front yards that were Pollarded. That's cutting the whole tree back to big subs. Next door would be trees that were Pollarded years before with a big mass of weak over growth on each stub. In rural MD you see the same thing. 

It's been fun waisting time following this thread. I don't have a problem with your questions, I don't have a problem with the Pro advice. I do have a bit of a problem with people who have 20 or 30 posts sticking up for for proceeding with unsound practices because you can do what you want anyway, and knocking the Pro's who are giving sound advice. 

Others who say if you think you can do it, just do it. Well, what if you think you can do it and you're wrong? OOPS, just another farmer with a claw for a right hand.

To the OP, God bless my friend, and do what you think is right. 

To any non pro who's suggesting to just do it yourself man , you can do it, get off this forum before you get some one killed for following your advice, over the Pro's who know best, Joe.


----------

